# Implanon f/u visit



## khennan (Dec 14, 2009)

I usually see my Implanon placements back in the office ~4 wks after placement to check for bleeding issues, etc. Is there a global period for Implanon or can I bill this as a visit? Thanks!


----------



## KDoerfler (Dec 15, 2009)

there is no global period for implanon placements.  Yes you can bill for the followup.


----------

